# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Mame sa iskustvom iz petrove trazim

## ivarica

za novine.
ne treba slika, cak ni ime
mozete se javiti na PP

----------


## ivarica

podizem
vrijedi do sutra ujutro, ja necu biti online, a novinarki je hitno, molim smsajte me na rodin mob 091 586 3717

----------


## renata

jel vrijedi porod od prije 13 godina  :Laughing:  

izgleda da je petrova u zadnje vrijeme bila prazna
ili se zene boje novinara ko i ja :D

----------


## Lutonjica

a je...., jučer nisam bila na forumu, tek sad vidim... ja bih bila spremna za razgovor   :Sad:

----------

